# Corsica?



## cullenswood (16 Mar 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone ever been to Corsica?   What is it like?   I hear it is very nice.   Is it cheap/expensive.

We are thinking of going there in September, but I have checked a couple of the tour operators and none of them seem to do packages to there?

Does anyone know of any.


----------



## Mr Sparkle (17 Mar 2008)

Never been, but looked into it a few years ago. Corsica has always had a certain political image (in France at least), due mainly to fierce nationalism and the reputation of the local mafia, so it's relatively undiscovered and unspoilt. Quite mountainous inland, with rocky coastlines to the south-west, great beaches to the north and west, no real resorts and therefore un-touristy. Seem to remember a couple of (UK) agencies have walking tour itineraries there. Why not buy a flight, rent a car (essential) and apartment or villa, and see for yourself? From what I remember, there is a ferry service to Calvi from Nice and Marseille, so you could fly there from Ireland. An original destination!


----------



## cullenswood (18 Mar 2008)

Mr Sparkle said:


> Never been, but looked into it a few years ago. Corsica has always had a certain political image (in France at least), due mainly to fierce nationalism and the reputation of the local mafia, so it's relatively undiscovered and unspoilt. Quite mountainous inland, with rocky coastlines to the south-west, great beaches to the north and west, no real resorts and therefore un-touristy. Seem to remember a couple of (UK) agencies have walking tour itineraries there. Why not buy a flight, rent a car (essential) and apartment or villa, and see for yourself? From what I remember, there is a ferry service to Calvi from Nice and Marseille, so you could fly there from Ireland. An original destination!



Yeah, we were looking for something a bit different, but were hoping for a package of some sort with a direct flight as we will have a 6 month old with us!


----------



## aaa1 (19 Mar 2008)

Corsica is lovely -  but there's not an awful lot to do. I was there a few years ago and we got there by getting the ferry across from Nice. We stayed in the town where the ferry landed (can't remember the name of it) and got the train around the island on days out. The only problem was when we tried to leave and there had been a ferry strike - riots, the whole lot. Of course all the flights were booked out and we had to stay another two nights, missing our flight home from Nice. We heard afterwards it happens quite a bit but the workers are smart enough not to strike in high season. If you want a relaxing holiday with good food and drink it's a great place to go - not so good if you want to see and do loads. Would be ideal with a child because it's quite and has nice beaches


----------



## rubberduckey (25 Mar 2008)

Ive had a search, but does anyone know if there are direct flights to Corsica from Ireland?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (25 Mar 2008)

Pretty sure there's no flights from Ireland to Corsica

As far as I know the Corsican airports have refused to offer incentives to Ryanair etc. to operate to the island  - therefore the flights there are much more limited than to other destinations.

I think Easyjet have some flights from Gatwick - other than that Air France through Paris is probably the best option.


----------



## Milly (25 Mar 2008)

You can fly from Dublin to Sardinia and then get a ferry to Corsica - Ryanair flights from Dub to Alghero or Olbia


----------



## wishbone (16 Apr 2008)

We went to Porto Vecchio back in 1995 I think it was, I must say Corsica is absolutely fabulous, we had such fun.  Mind you we didn't have a 6 month old with us!  The cliffs of Bonafacio (sp) are beautiful (Napoleon was born there I think) and the scenery is brilliant.  We did canyoning and ended up on TF1!!, and it was great fun, beautiful place for picnics, food is cross between French and Italian.  Beaches were lovely there too.  There are ferries from France to Corsica, it takes a while, I think 6 hours but could be wrong.  And once again not sure if it's from Nice, Cannes or Marseille...I think it's Marseille...We flew to Paris and on from there.  There's a company called Nouvelles Frontieres who we used, they used to have an office in Dublin but it's gone now but their link for Britain and Ireland on their website takes you now to Thomson   Might be worth checking.


----------

